# Stage 1 software choices for tt225? What do you have?



## GLI_Jrock (Dec 29, 2007)

So i have 2001 tt225 Quattro and it's pretty all stock except that I replaced all my rubber air and coolant hoses with silicone including silicone TIP but that's it. I plan on buying a 3"downpipe and exhaust in the future and doing an intake, for the meantime I deleted my SAI system and I'm looking for Stage 1 software to run in my car and also to rid CEL. 
The choices I'm considering are:
Unitronic-$500
United motorsports-$399
APR-$499
GIAC $495
so I ask what are you guys running and how do you like it? Also what it cost you? Did you have to buy any new hardware like diverter valve? 91 or 93 octane? Can I run both? Switchable? Your opinions really help there are no serious cost differences between the choices and I don't know the differences between them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

GLI_Jrock said:


> So i have 2001 tt225 Quattro and it's pretty all stock except that I replaced all my rubber air and coolant hoses with silicone including silicone TIP but that's it. I plan on buying a 3"downpipe and exhaust in the future and doing an intake, for the meantime I deleted my SAI system and I'm looking for Stage 1 software to run in my car and also to rid CEL.
> The choices I'm considering are:
> Unitronic-$500
> United motorsports-$399
> ...


Only have experience with the APR software on the 93 octane file currently. Its more fun than the stock setup, and if you have an AMU motor you can likely only run one file like me. The only thing I upgraded day of the flash was the diverter valve and spark plugs. 

You can upgrade other hardware, but a stage 1 tune will always be just that so if you plan on doing further hardware upgrades I would suggest making sure the tuner you select can upgrade with you. Something like Eurodyne Maestro gives you the tuning suit to make sure that can happen, but its not for everyone. Also, don't forget about our forum sponsor.. 

http://tunedbygts.com/software/audi/tt-sw/mk1-tt/amu-tt

I am actually in the process of switching from the APR flash to the Stage 3 GTS flash with supported hardware.

Hope that helps :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Eurodyne
Unitronic
GIAC
.
.
.
.
.
The rest


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been really tempted to pull the trigger on a GTS tune, I personally don't like my APR 93 tune. Leaves a lot of room to be desired in the smoothness and delivery of it.


Although, I should talk with mr. Atwood @ UM. He was a magician with my 3.2....


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

I run Revo and love it. With the SPS controller you can effectively have "as many" programs on board as you want even on a 2001 MY car.

However, if I were to start over today, I would get Maestro. It has SO much more capability than any of the options you list, and it is an endlessly re-tunable software to adjust to whatever you do to the car over time - ever. From a DV to a new Turbo, you'd be covered by a single purchase of software.

Now the downside is it is much more complex and has a learning curve. But as far as bang-for-the-buck, you can't do better.

http://www.eurodyne.ca/shop/volkswagen/stage-3-maestro-tuning-suite-awp/


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

GLI_Jrock said:


> ...deleted my SAI system and I'm looking for Stage 1 software to run in my car and also to rid CEL.
> The choices I'm considering are: Unitronic, United motorsports, APR, GIAC


None of those companies openly advertise they offer emissions deletes such as: EVAP, SAI, Secondary O2. Make sure you thoroughly examine your options and make sure the tune will do what you want it to do before you spend the coin on it.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

225TTed said:


> I've been really tempted to pull the trigger on a GTS tune, I personally don't like my APR 93 tune. Leaves a lot of room to be desired in the smoothness and delivery of it.
> 
> 
> Although, I should talk with mr. Atwood @ UM. He was a magician with my 3.2....


I have plenty of dead engines from his tunes. I would not touch a 1.8t C2/UM tune with a 100' pole. 




L33t A2 said:


> None of those companies openly advertise they offer emissions deletes such as: EVAP, SAI, Secondary O2. Make sure you thoroughly examine your options and make sure the tune will do what you want it to do before you spend the coin on it.



And on top of that lots of states are switching to the newer emissions testing systems like MA and CA, write outs will not work with these new tests and they black flag the vin for a special inspection process to ensure that everything is returned back to normal operation emissions wise.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

DeckManDubs said:


> I have plenty of dead engines from his tunes. I would not touch a 1.8t C2/UM tune with a 100' pole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually really good to know... may just give GTS a call.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I have revo stage 1 and love it. It's the 93 file. I recommend spark plugs regapped to .028. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

> Quote Originally Posted by DeckManDubs View Post
> I have plenty of dead engines from his tunes. I would not touch a 1.8t C2/UM tune with a 100' pole.


how so? that's a big claim with little detail.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DWI_gti said:


> how so? that's a big claim with little detail.


Troll much


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

Really? I been a member of this site for a very long time and like to weed through all the BS claims here and get to facts. I don't "troll". So once again how did the UM tune blow up all those 1.8t you are claiming? Were they big turbo or stock, any engine work, were they high mile 1.8t with already leaking turbos? To be honest any response you give I'm just going to disregard now based on your response to a real question.


----------



## 225TTed (Nov 28, 2014)

The only things my UM tune blew up was my cats and a magnaflow muffler... having spark cut shifting was a firey blast. 


I didn't even know they had a tune for the 1.8t until recently. My R ran so well it almost seemed like a no-brainer, but if there's a known failure rate, I'll have to do more digging.

Also, UM will delete sai/evap stuff. All you have to do is ask (and pay a bit extra).


----------



## scoTT. (Jul 18, 2011)

you guys have mentioned upgrading plugs and DV when getting a tune....is there anything else that is usually wise to swap out?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

4 melted down VR6's was enough for me. Done this for many many years. If Jeff tunes 1.8t's like he does VR6's then they will be reduced to junk. 

To the OP, upgrading your diverter valve and putting in some NGK BKR7E's gapped at .028" is ideal for stage 1. Stick to a diaphragm DV like a MadMax one or OE, the Billet ones are junk and tend to jam or leak on a regular basis. This is from many years of track experience.


----------



## GLI_Jrock (Dec 29, 2007)

*I bought a Tune and im happy!*

So i pulled the trigger on the United Motorsport tune, got it flashed at TyrolSport they sell all the choices mention in OP. My Reasoning weighed heavily on my ability to keep my CEL light off so i can re-sell the car to someone in an emission state. Only UM and GIAC would do that but from what i was told the GIAC is for bone stock cars only, no future for a down pipe. 



L33t A2 said:


> None of those companies openly advertise they offer emissions deletes such as: EVAP, SAI, Secondary O2. Make sure you thoroughly examine your options and make sure the tune will do what you want it to do before you spend the coin on it.


UM flash sets all the readiness monitors to ready and my lack of SAI and my resistor plugged in, it never looks to set it again, at least that's what i was told, and they told me on another car they flashed that was similar with same tune had far more deletes than me and that car passed with an O2 spacer. Also the Emission delete is kinda part of the tune i didn't have to pay extra, or need additional files.



MCPaudiTT said:


> I run Revo and love it. With the SPS controller you can effectively have "as many" programs on board as you want even on a 2001 MY car.
> 
> However, if I were to start over today, I would get Maestro. It has SO much more capability than any of the options you list, and it is an endlessly re-tunable software to adjust to whatever you do to the car over time - ever. From a DV to a new Turbo, you'd be covered by a single purchase of software.
> 
> ...


I too had Revo with an sps controller on my 05 GLI that i used to own. I liked the flexibility to run 91/93/100 octane gas with a switch, but i felt the power delivery wasn't smooth for that car and i wanted to try something that was more recommended. I dint know about the Maestro but i run a Miller War chip in my BMW thats similar it has full control of timing and fuel, and vanos as well as launch control etc... I hate it its intense and a PITA and it took me a really long time to get the base tune working well with my setup, plus the open source nature of it meant that i could easily blow my motor with a couple bad clicks of the mouse. i don't own a dyno nor have dyno-time money so l will never go that route again




BoostedLTH said:


> I have revo stage 1 and love it. It's the 93 file. I recommend spark plugs regapped to .028. .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks will do plugs




DeckManDubs said:


> I have plenty of dead engines from his tunes. I would not touch a 1.8t C2/UM tune with a 100' pole.
> 
> And on top of that lots of states are switching to the newer emissions testing systems like MA and CA, write outs will not work with these new tests and they black flag the vin for a special inspection process to ensure that everything is returned back to normal operation emissions wise.





DeckManDubs said:


> 4 melted down VR6's was enough for me. Done this for many many years. If Jeff tunes 1.8t's like he does VR6's then they will be reduced to junk.
> 
> To the OP, upgrading your diverter valve and putting in some NGK BKR7E's gapped at .028" is ideal for stage 1. Stick to a diaphragm DV like a MadMax one or OE, the Billet ones are junk and tend to jam or leak on a regular basis. This is from many years of track experience.


C2 is the problem they melted the cat on a mk3 vr6 i had and blew a friends motor, From what i understand the the OG programmer took his files with him and left C2 without a real programmer to write new software, and thats what people have issues with, i also heard that the OG good programmer is the same person writing software for UM and ive only heard good things from people i know with there 3.2L flash. So i can see the confusion. 
Also no need to upgrade diverter valve b/c latest OE version for my motor is on car 710N is good enough, thank though.

Im really happy with my choice it definitely feels peppier on the butt dyno!:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm glad its working out for you. I run my plugs gapped to .022-.024


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I regapped mine to .028 and still get occasional misfires around 21 psi. I'm thinking of lowering the gap a little more. I don't think it's a coil. It's fairly inconsistent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

GLI_Jrock said:


> So i pulled the trigger on the United Motorsport tune, got it flashed at TyrolSport they sell all the choices mention in OP. My Reasoning weighed heavily on my ability to keep my CEL light off so i can re-sell the car to someone in an emission state. Only UM and GIAC would do that but from what i was told the GIAC is for bone stock cars only, no future for a down pipe.
> 
> 
> UM flash sets all the readiness monitors to ready and my lack of SAI and my resistor plugged in, it never looks to set it again, at least that's what i was told, and they told me on another car they flashed that was similar with same tune had far more deletes than me and that car passed with an O2 spacer. Also the Emission delete is kinda part of the tune i didn't have to pay extra, or need additional files.
> ...


C2 programming was done by Jeff Attwood from UM so no difference. The UM file will fail in Mass and any of the states using the new emissions testing set into place in 2012 by CARB. 




BoostedLTH said:


> I regapped mine to .028 and still get occasional misfires around 21 psi. I'm thinking of lowering the gap a little more. I don't think it's a coil. It's fairly inconsistent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try to lower to .026" bad primary o2 sensor will also cause misfires, check the fuel trims.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Just put a new primary sensor in. Regapping from stock gap plugs to .028 helped a lot but not perfect. I'll try closing the gap a little more. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

